# New Owner



## Dr.Frag (Feb 5, 2010)

Just picked up a new Audi last Thursday. 2008 A6 3.2, Night Blue Pearl Effect with the Amaretto Interior. 17k miles. Plan to get some pics up soon. 

I have a couple of questions, are there any special maintenance issues I should be looking into in the 20k range?

The car comes equipped with the Audi MMI, and has a Navi button, but it says the Navi is not installed. What would be involved in getting the Navi installed/working. 

And last question, how do you activate the headlamp washers?


----------



## Dr.Frag (Feb 5, 2010)

Contd. 

I just had the car serviced at the dealer and they advised the front brake pads to be changed as they only have ~15% left. Is this normal for this mileage? 

They also mentioned a Throttle body maintenance and an Injector maintenance, are these necessary and what is involved in the maintenance?


----------

